# ISO Info on Freezing Lentils



## Argamemnon (Jun 18, 2008)

I wonder if you can freeze cooked lentils. Would it taste good?


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know much about lentils, but I did a search and read that you can freeze them.

Barbara


----------



## Finmar001 (Jun 18, 2008)

You can freeze cooked lentils, but if with garlic you should be careful.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jun 18, 2008)

OK thanks.. why be careful with garlic though?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 19, 2008)

I've frozen lentils for up to a couple of months by themselves cooked in water, with stock made from smoked ham hocks or chicken broth, sometimes with stock made from lamb and bones - and onion, tomato, garlic, EVOO and herbs with no problems. They might have lasted longer ... that's just how long they lasted before I ate them!  They freeze just as well as any other "bean". 

Finmar001 might be confusing storing garlic in oil vs garlic cooked in a dish and frozen. Storing garlic in oil in the pantry, on the counter-top, in the refrigerator over a week or two can be a problem - frozen isn't a problem.


----------

